
Making Pixel more helpful with the first Pixel feature drop - el_duderino
https://www.blog.google/products/pixel/more-helpful-pixel-features/
======
sansnomme
How does the background blurring work? Take multiple photos with different
focus depth or simply body segmentation with neural networks?

~~~
kadoban
It says it can work on photos already taken, so I'm assuming more like the
latter.

